# Exterior dryer vent covers



## janralix (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a problem with birds nesting in exterior dryer vents. My vents are wall mounted on a brick exterior. The flap type don't prevent the nesting, as they hang open enough to let the small birds in. I have seen the Heartland vents on the web...do they work? Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I install for vent termination







Birds can't get in


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I found one that has a small grate that easily snaps on and off so I can clean off the excess lint.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

kenmac said:


> This is what I install for vent termination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of professional tradesman installs these? HVAC contractors?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> What type of professional tradesman installs these? HVAC contractors?


 


Can't speak for everyone else... It may not be exactly like this . but It's close. If you've installed any ..You should know that there are many on the market...The ones I install are approved for dryer venting.. gas or elec.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree. And Lowes carries them: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=51608-131-268W&lpage=none

Leah, please remove and leave the grid (screen) off as they are not allowed and cause fires or at least restrictions making for longer running times. 
IRC 1501.1, 2437.3 UBC 504.3.1 The flap doors only open 60%, dryer is working harder already without any lint build-up.

http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml Be safe, G


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> What type of professional tradesman installs these? HVAC contractors?



Hvac Guys with a lot of time on their hands:laughing:

sorry ken...couldn't resist a friendly jab.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hvac Guys with a lot of time on their hands:laughing:
> 
> sorry ken...couldn't resist a friendly jab.


 
I owe you one:laughing:
In this economy ... A guy's got to do what a guy's got to do..:yes:. Replaced a toilet yesterday... Of course, I'am also a plumber... Don't like it that much... But, whatever pays the bills:wink:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

kenmac said:


> Can't speak for everyone else... It may not be exactly like this . but It's close. If you've installed any ..You should know that there are many on the market...The ones I install are approved for dryer venting.. gas or elec.


The pick you posted is only for air conditioned environments though right? 

It's not for an attic application where the tube would need to be insulated.

BTW per code, is a 4" diameter rigid tube required for the attic?

I've never seen insulation for rigid tubes sold at the big box stores though.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> The pick you posted is only for air conditioned environments though right?
> 
> It's not for an attic application where the tube would need to be insulated.
> 
> ...


 

Depends on the area your in as to what code would be... Any metal dryer vent is code here ... insulated ??? Not required here... I was only refering to the termination part of the vent to keep birds out.. not the entire vent package... You would need to install what ever is code for your area... Insulated or not


----------



## janralix (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks to all...good info. I'll try the louvered one.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

kenmac said:


> Depends on the area your in as to what code would be... Any metal dryer vent is code here ... insulated ??? Not required here... I was only refering to the termination part of the vent to keep birds out.. not the entire vent package... You would need to install what ever is code for your area... Insulated or not


One should check the manufacturer's restrictions to ensure it's for the right application. I've seen those at the HD, and they clearly state not for dryer vents.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

What the dryer manufacturers typically recommend (*always follow the specific installation and use instructions for your dryer*):


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Michael Thomas said:


> What the dryer manufacturers typically recommend (*always follow the specific installation and use instructions for your dryer*):


Yes, and the ducting is rigid vice flex.


----------

